# 24 Days!!!



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Starting to get excited. Got a "new to me" 20ga this year and can't wait to get it out in the woods and knock down some tree rats!


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

HookBender said:


> Starting to get excited. Got a "new to me" 20ga this year and can't wait to get it out in the woods and knock down some tree rats!


It's a blast literally! Lol I use my pellet rifles for them and hope to get some kills on video this fall. I love the early season the most because I just go to the hickory trees and sneak up on them with all the leaf cover. Then it's just a matter of sniping them once I find them in my scope. What shot do you plan on using your 20ga?


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

7.5


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

HookBender said:


> 7.5



That's a pretty fine shot for a good kill and not be eating a bunch of pellets, try some hi brass # 4s or 5s that bigger shot will knock them
Out of the trees. I was cleaning a squirrel once and it had that fine 7-8 s shot under its hide, didn't even get to the meat.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Size 7.5 shot isn't fair to use on squirrels. The lack of penetration due to the tough skin will result in wounded animals getting away and many to to die a slow death. Minimum shot size in my opinion is #5. I preferred to use a 22 and head shots only. Never had to chase a head shot squirrel.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

I also have some 4's. 
Thanks for the input guys, the last thing I want is to not be making clean kills.
This is my first shotgun so I really was kind of lost when I was buying rounds. Box said small game so that's what I purchased.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Shortdrift said:


> Size 7.5 shot isn't fair to use on squirrels. The lack of penetration due to the tough skin will result in wounded animals getting away and many to to die a slow death. Minimum shot size in my opinion is #5. I preferred to use a 22 and head shots only. Never had to chase a head shot squirrel.


The shotgun is an alternative to trying to find .22 rounds and also to using my .25 air rifle.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm glad I can always count on OGF when a slap aside the head is needed!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

HookBender said:


> The shotgun is an alternative to trying to find .22 rounds and also to using my .25 air rifle.


I did use a shotgun when it was unsafe to use the rifle. The shotgun choice was an old Mossberg bolt action 410/full choke with 3" shells and #5 shot limited to 30 yards. The air rifle sounds like a fun alternative and as I understand they can be quite accurate and have enough target impact for small game hunting within reasonable ranges.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Hook bender keep those 7.5 shot for dove hunting or woodcock hunting, the bigger shot will be the ticket for those tree rats..


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

snag said:


> Hook bender keep those 7.5 shot for dove hunting or woodcock hunting, the bigger shot will be the ticket for those tree rats..


Have never hunted for either of those before.
Let me know if you ever want some company out there!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Dove are a fast moving targets, real fast at times, haven't gone out for them in awhile, HB what area are u located.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Dove are a fast moving targets, real fast at times, haven't gone out for them in awhile, HB what area are u located.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm in central oh, have family in portage co. though.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Got skunked on opening day after it decided to rain.
Out in the woods now, we'll see how day two goes...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Nada.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

snag said:


> Dove are a fast moving targets, real fast at times, haven't gone out for them in awhile, HB what area are u located.


I used to hunt them a lot, I called them shoot and release birds. You shoot at them and they dip like they're hit and then fly on.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I used a 20 ga with 7.5 shot when I first hunted with a shotgun. Almost all squirrels I shot needed a second shot.
Im buying myself a new shotgun (12 gauge) soon and its barrel takes a winchester thread choke. I happen to have a full choke for it, im taking it out in october with #6 shot.


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

I have noticed that around Columbus without going to cabelas it is kind of hard to find 20ga #4. 
I really want to get on some of these public dove fields but think it would be better after they get cut.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

I just went to Cabelas and could not find 20 gauge lead #4 shot, so I bought some #5 shot. I am hoping that this will result in less shot trapped in the meat than with the #6 steel shot that I have been using. I have a .22 magnum rifle, but early in the season with all the leaves, I don't get enough light through the scope to be able to use it.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Sounds good, how heavy is the load?
also, have been thinking about carrying steel in case I see any ducks while out hunting.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Sounds good, how heavy is the load?
> also, have been thinking about carrying steel in case I see any ducks while out hunting.


Jonny- if u squirrel hunt with lead shot try some number 4s if u can get them , less BB in meat and good knockdown. Also don't carry both types shells if u see a duck , u need steel and have no lead with u , and of course your state and federal duck stamps and get the hip number for the tags. Especially on public land the man will check u out for all of the above .


----------



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

The lead load weight is 1 oz compared to the 3/4 oz steel I have been using. This weekend I bagged one squirrel and missed one (my aim must have been off because he was well within range). The 5 shot does not look a lot bigger than the 6. Not all of it passed through, some still trapped by the skin. This squirrel was average size, but was still tough to skin. I am going to have to try another technique, or spend more time with the weights. My muscles are not what they used to be, last year even.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I am well aware that only steel can be carried while out waterfowl hunting. I was considering using steel for squirrel and ducks. 
Will have to get my stamps later, until then, its lead shot and squirrels when it starts getting frosty in the mornings and the leaves start turning in color.
What range did you hit that squirrel at? I had seen the effect of the shot being trapped in the skin before when I used 7 1/2, only some of it penetrated and lodged in the flesh.
and one of easiest ways ive seen it done is to cut under its tail and through the bone, into the thighs, and then step on the feet and pull upwards. It takes the skin off the upper legs and backstraps, just cut the skin off the back legs and thats all. Just dont do it to a squirrel that has a broken spine or was somewhat torn apart, otherwise it will split and squirt blood and guts everywhere.


----------



## Specktur (Jun 10, 2009)

I have not really paid much attention to actually measuring distances. I guess I just have a feel about it. It would probably pay off to figure out how far away I could hit something. I shot some targets last year with my rifle and was confident I could hit a squirrel at 30 paces (inside a 2-inch circle). But even if I know the effective range, I still have to be able to judge distance in the field. 

Regarding the penetration of the #5 shot, some shot was stopped by the skin preventing it from exiting the wound, not entering.

I watched some videos about skinning a squirrel by stepping on the tail. i am going to try that on the next one.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I certainly think in my opinion the most sporting and effective way to harvest squirrels is with an air rifle. Not only does it do devastating damage that is tack driver accurate but it doesn't scare the rest of the the squirrels away. I actually missed once on this one while attempting a shot through a small opening in the leaves but I ended up taking out a limb and watching the branch drop. Then he ran to another limb peering over with just his head to look at what I was. The Benjamin Marauder .25 cal dropped him with a forehead shot at about 45 yards up in the tree.


----------

